# Oil based paint over Latex? No need for Primer?



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Most latex floor paints are self priming. If you would have scuffed the floor up a little and let the paint fully dry you probably would have been fine. However, if you can get oil based floor coatings - here in NYC they are next to impossible to find - they sure do hold up better than the latex IMO. Just make sure you clean the floor really well - getting anything up that is peeling, loose, etc... two THIN coats of the floor paint should be fine and not require any primer. If you decide to use a latex floor paint again, then I would suggest using an oil based primer for two reasons - first the latex floor paint can raise the wood grain in the bare wood. Second, since this floor has been an issue an oil based primer should do a good job of tightening everything up and giving you a sound base...

Good luck!


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently had the opportunity to try this product and found it to be excellent. Water based, tough as nails, with a smooth (but not slippery) finish. One of it's recommended uses is 'helipads', so certainly it would be up to the task on a bathroom floor. 

http://protective.sherwin-williams.com/detail.jsp?A=sku-26282:product-6874

I don't know everything about this product having used it only the one time, so give SW a call to find out more if you are interested.


----------

